# HP Pavilion freezes up



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, I am a newbie here and just registered. I read with interest the problem Gary 42 had with his pavilion 8750C and have always had the same problem with mine freezing up. There is no rhyme or reason to when or why it freezes. It can be offline or online. Anyhow, I was wondering if I might have the same problem and how to find out if I do?? The date on his post is 12/16/03 when his was fixed. Thank you for any help.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello and welcome to TSG. Have you checked to see that all of your fans are running? Which windows and how long has the freezing been occuring?


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Bandit. Thank you for the welcome. Yes, the fans are running fine and have been dusted. I am running windows 98se


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Lets see a hijack log. Download, unzip, double click HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet, More instructions are at the site. Click below.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

ooh the computer has always frozen even when brand new. I get the run around when I contact HP support. Somedays it may freeze 10 times and the next day 0.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Bandit, here is my logLogfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 5:05:24 PM, on 1/24/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND PC-CILLIN 2000\PCCIOMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BELKIN BULLDOG PLUS\UPSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND PC-CILLIN 2000\WEBTRAP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSAC-FD1\MSSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTEMIE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\SYMPROXYSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\FREXT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\ATRACK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/hp/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/us/?http://hp.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {004A5840-FF59-11d2-B50D-0090271D3FD4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCCIOMON.EXE] "C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 2000\PCCIOMON.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebTrap.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 2000\WebTrap.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UPSentry Smart 2000] C:\Program Files\Belkin Bulldog Plus\upsd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iamapp] c:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\IAMAPP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [PCCIOMON.EXE] "C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 2000\PCCIOMON.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [UPSentry Smart 2000] C:\Program Files\Belkin Bulldog Plus\upsd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [nisserv] c:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISSERV.EXE
O4 - Startup: Memory Stick Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSAC-FD1\MSstat.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\BackWeb\BackWeb\Program\backweb.exe
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {72C23FEC-3AF9-48FC-9597-241A8EBDFE0A} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://ftp.hp.com/pub/automatic/player/isetupML.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) - 
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot4_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37982.8565277778
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://anu.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v5.cab


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

This appears to be a trojan,,I need to read some more to be sure. Watch for me to post again.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTEMIE.EXE

Have hijack fix the following.

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {004A5840-FF59-11d2-B50D-0090271D3FD4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART

O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) -


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do a file search for these files.

systemie.exe
sysie.dll
systemie.dll
systemie.dat

Are they there?


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for your help Bandit. I had hijack fix the items listed above and then I did a file search on the other ones and they are all 4 in my files in C/windows


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

OK that is definitely a keylogger. Do you know how to boot in safe mode? I need to still read how to safely remove this trojan. Please be patient.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

I am just glad to have someone help me. If you wouldn't mind refreshing my memory on booting into safe mode, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

First click my computer and view,,then folder options,,,view,,,show hidden files.. thats the first step. Im gonna have to restart to get to the second.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

restart and keep tapping F8. Choose safe mode. Then delete those 4 files. Restart in normal and post another log.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok Bandit, I went to the files and mine is clicked to show all files.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I have to run out for a bit. I will check when I get home.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Going to go and delete those files. I will return with the new log. Many thanks


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for all your help. Do you think this is the cause of all my freezing up?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Lets hope.. Your welcome. I would like to know the outcome.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

I will certainly keep you informed. I know a trojan can't be any good.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

New Hijack logLogfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 6:14:06 PM, on 1/24/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND PC-CILLIN 2000\PCCIOMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BELKIN BULLDOG PLUS\UPSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISUM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\SYMPROXYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND PC-CILLIN 2000\WEBTRAP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSAC-FD1\MSSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\ATRACK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\FREXT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/hp/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/us/?http://hp.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/?http://www.yahoo.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCCIOMON.EXE] "C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 2000\PCCIOMON.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebTrap.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 2000\WebTrap.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UPSentry Smart 2000] C:\Program Files\Belkin Bulldog Plus\upsd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iamapp] c:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\IAMAPP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [PCCIOMON.EXE] "C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 2000\PCCIOMON.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [UPSentry Smart 2000] C:\Program Files\Belkin Bulldog Plus\upsd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [nisserv] c:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISSERV.EXE
O4 - Startup: Memory Stick Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSAC-FD1\MSstat.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\BackWeb\BackWeb\Program\backweb.exe
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {72C23FEC-3AF9-48FC-9597-241A8EBDFE0A} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://ftp.hp.com/pub/automatic/player/isetupML.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot4_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37982.8565277778
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://anu.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v5.cab


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok its gone,,,change all of your passwords for all of your accounts.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Glad to be rid of that thing. I appreciate all of your help. I was having trouble viewing some links. It said my plugin did not initalize properly. What could be the problem there?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

That could be this. Click my computer,,C,,windows,,downloaded program files. Delete all that say damaged. A picture is below.

It could be Java as well. Would you mind posting the links to sites you are having trouble with?


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Bandit, I don't see any files that are damaged. I don't mind posting links that it won't open for me. I will be back when I locate them. Thanks


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok Lets hope its Java.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok Bandit, when I was doing idle surfing on the web the other day I couldn't get general pages to open. I got the message about the plugins. It won't do that today. However, I do have a pdf file that I received in my Yahoo mail that won't open. It says the plugin was found but there was an error in the plugin. I could forward you the email?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Sure you may,,[email protected] .....Pdf files open with a program named adobe acrobat. Do you not have that program?


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm back. Sorry my computer froze up....boo hiss!! Yes, I have the acrobat reader program.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok post some of the links,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,uninstall and reinstall adobe reader would be a suggestion that makes sense. What do you think?


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

I will try that as it makes perfect sense.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok let us know.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

I took your advice deleted my old reader and am now downloading a newer version. PC has only frozen once since we got rid of that nasty virus. Thank you.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well something else is wrong if your still freezing. Please continue


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

What should we do next?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

See that the sites will open that would not open before.,,,,,,,,,,You should still post those. Just because I think they are adobe,,that may not mean a thing. Please post them


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Today I can open the other sites I referred to. They were only everyday searches and at the moment I have no problem with that. I was researching info on msn search the other day when that plugin thing evolved. Makes a liar out of me today. I did have an older version of acrobat reader and am hopeful that will resolve that issue. As for the freezing, I am clueless to why that occurs.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok it appears to me your software is ok,,,I am gonna ask if its ok you be moved to hardware or some other opinions.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

I just came back from freezing up again. Sure, you tell me what to do next. I certainly would love to have this problem cured. Thank you for your patience and all of your help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rather than move a 3 page thread, can you go to hardware and start a new thread, you can link this one to it in your post, but give a rundown of what's been done, OS, hardware specs etc. (the reader's digest version) as it's scary to start on a 3 page thread in a different forum  I promise I'll look in on it. You or bandit can pm or email me the link.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Candy I dont know how to check Irq's it could be that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That was my first thought.

Start, run, msinfo32, enter, hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Clean install using /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS /IS /IW /IQ /ID /IV /IZ /II /NR /II /C /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 5.00.2614.3500
Uptime: 0:00:06:07
Normal mode
On "PAVILION" as "HP Authorized Customer"
Hewlett-Packard
GenuineIntel x86 Family 6 Model 8 Stepping 3 
383MB RAM
58% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (24247MB free)
Available space on drive C: 24247MB of 28609MB (FAT32)


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi AcaCandy, I will be happy to move over to hardware if that is where I need to be. I read a post from the middle of Dec 03 and I believe you were involved in it as well. But it was 42Gary and his ended up being the onboard video. I wondered if mine could be the same.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok do that again except click the plus beside hardware....click conflicts sharing and paste that then click IRQ and paste that


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

IRQ 9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
IRQ 9	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
IRQ 9	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
IRQ 9	Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) PV 2.1
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
IRQ 10	HP EN1207D-TX PCI 10/100 Fast Ethernet Adapter
IRQ 10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	(free)
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
9	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
9	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
9	Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) PV 2.1
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	HP EN1207D-TX PCI 10/100 Fast Ethernet Adapter
10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

That looks ok too. Go to hardware and start a new thead as Candy suggested. I will follow and post a link back to this thread so steps are not repeated. Click below
BTW I know we did not awnser your statement about Gary,,we did nt miss it,, I just felt it was not exactly the same problem.
http://forums.techguy.org/f19/s709898d3a453c913b2f8d02b2b2d76b2


----------



## ohiosue (Jan 24, 2004)

I went to hardware and posted. After a couple more freezes I am back yet again. I have no idea if Gary's problem and mine were the same or not. I know very little about a puter as you can see! LOL....but thank you for all of your help.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Your welcome for my part,,,,I really wish I could do better.. Im gonna post at hardware now and post a link to here so steps are not repeated.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I don't like IRQ 9.....heading to hardware


----------

